# Excess rats, mice and multis



## bossybossy (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello all thought i would put this post up to let you all know im now stocking mice, rats and multis


----------



## Gazza (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

Can you PM me prices on live multis please.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Gazza (Aug 17, 2006)

Top guy to deal with. Much appreciated for the multi's today.

Gary


----------



## cullen (May 2, 2011)

*multis*

hi could you give me a price on frozen multis please


----------



## bossybossy (Dec 28, 2010)

Pms replied too


----------



## project (Jan 12, 2012)

can u send me some prices on mice as in the area tomorrow


----------



## royalman (Mar 11, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi mate what's your price on live weaner rats


----------



## Maraten12 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Multis*

You have a pm mate


----------

